Ask HN: Is is worth using Typescript for developing Node APIs? - greenleaf3
======
hath995
Yes! I find TypeScript really handy! It makes development easier and faster.
Whatever it is you're developing TypeScript will make it better imo.
Structural typing is the best of both worlds for flexibility, development
speed, and type safety.

